# Fleece stink???



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

We're having our first stink issue here, and I'm not sure what's causing it. I tried to track it down when I changed him out of a cotton contour with a microfleece topped hemp doubler. I smelled the cotton contour- nothing... the hemp side of the doubler- fine... the fleece stunk!







: Could it be because it's closer to him and it's his pee that stinks? Does fleece stink? What do I do?!


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Fleece can stink, maybe due to buildup of something else (like soap) that's holding the smell. I know I sound like a broken record in here but I use tea tree oil, just two drops in my prerinse, and it takes care of any smell. It's a natural antimicrobial so it kills the germs that cause stink. We had such a huge problem with smell before we started this, it's been a miracle for me!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I've been using 7 drops in my 2nd-to-last hot rinse... is that too much?

My routine:
cold rinse with 1/2 cup baking soda
hot wash with 1/4 cap detergent
cold rinse (automatically comes after hot wash)
hot wash with no detergent, cold rinse
repeat until most of the suds are gone
add TTO to final hot wash
finish with cold rinse


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

We use fleece covers at night, and one of them developed stink issues, although it took me a long time to figure it out--I kept blaming the hemp (after reading so much here about stinky hemp :LOL ). That one fleece cover is really the only thing I've had get stinky in over a year!

I added an extra wash with Sportwash (which I now repeat on random ocassions), and that seems to have done the trick for us! (It's also been useful for freshening up a few of my really old favorite things--my most-worn jeans & my favorite towels--which after years of use seemed to smell not-quite-clean rather quickly when used. Not any longer--I'm guessing they had detergent buildup.)


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Fleece Stink buildup. I second the tea tree oil.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll third the TTO, really does work wonders.

Also, if you've got some sun, let them air dry outside. That always takes care of it, even without TTO.


----------

